# '54 AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner restoration project



## archietect

Just decided yesterday to start restoring my dad's old bike, didn't have any idea the first time what type of bike it is, found out that it is a Roadmaster Luxury Liner. I've just assessed all the parts and found some to be of fairly working condition, just a lot of grime and a bit of rust.

I've initially cleaned the tanks and scrubbed the grime off some of the fenders, I'm thinking of stripping the paint, get to bare metal and somehow treat the rust, repaint/rechrome some of the parts. It's going to be a long project for me and I would really appreciate if you could share some insights on problems/experience you had in dealing with this kinds of processes.

It's hard to get parts here but I'm excited to do this project and be able to ride this again or maybe even join a bicycle show. Thanks in advance, God bless!

Here are some pics...










































Would love to hear some insights! Thanks!


----------



## partsguy

Well, its late, but try moving this to "General Discussion" as it will get more veiws and more help.

I would also make a list of missing parts and track those down first.


----------



## archietect

classicfan1 said:


> Well, its late, but try moving this to "General Discussion" as it will get more veiws and more help.
> 
> I would also make a list of missing parts and track those down first.




OK! Thanks for the tip, well let me see if I remember the parts right. It's more or less intact:

a. the frame is still good and is just covered with a lot of grime

b. the rusted seat post is still there, saddle is still there (though I doubt if it's worth fixing or replacing)

c. handle post, headset, handle bar is still there.

d. missing bike chain, one of the pedals is already missing the rubber part, pedal plate still ok and turning, chain guard is still in good condition (just real grimy).

e. wheel axles still ok, rims need degriming and derusting, spokes need replacement, wheel rubbers a bit heat-baked and cracking, needs replacements. Need to check the foot break

f. badge been painted over, probably needs repainting. tanks needs repainting and a bit of minor dent repair.

g. fork needs major cleaning, specifically the chrome parts, surface damaged by rust, although I doubt if it got any deeper than just the surface.

h. fenders heavily rusted, screw mounts already deteriorated.

g. bike rack with minor misalignment probably due to use, surface refinish needed.

i. MISSING HEADLAMP

j. a few missing screws, bearings and other moving parts needs disassembly, cleaning and regreasing. 

If I could get replacement wheels, bike chain, saddle and mount a handle bar I could probably ride this thing. More or less I need help on the disassembly, cleaning and refinishing of the parts. If you guys could help recommend some processes to follow. I think chrome parts are really the hardest parts to de-rust and get to a smooth finish again before rechrome, I would really like if I could keep and use the original parts. Thanks in advance!


----------



## pedal alley

first ; give it a bath with oven cleaner.
then try a brass brush on the rust.


----------



## bentwoody66

I sent you a P.M. hope we can help out with your restore. I think you will be suprised when you see your "deal" in the making. Should make a really nice bike when your done. Where are you located?


----------



## ChadB

One thing I've found that works well to remove rust, is naval jelly and a wire brush. Get the good naval jelly, like from an autoparts store, the stuff that comes out like goop. That stuff just eats up rust. 

Anyway, that project has the makings to be a beautiful bike...Cool that all the important parts are there.

Also, don't throw your seat away. If you have a decent upholstery shop nearby, they can recover it for you..Since you have all the original parts, may as well use the original seat too.


----------



## RoadmasterChuck

I think this seat is the kind you may be looking for... off my Dad's 1940 Roadmaster.. I think it was a replacement...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER

If your going to sublet the paint and chrome you better set aside st lest a $1000.00 just for these two items.


----------

